# Homemade firewood processor



## MAH (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey All,

what do you think about my homemade firewood processor.. ?

Are only at test 2, so don't cut me down to hard. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3ZilOQCE5M

/MA


----------



## showrguy (Mar 24, 2009)

looks nice, i want one !!!
the guy running the thumb/grapple/hook kinda scares me though...
nice work


----------



## WVwoodsman (Mar 24, 2009)

That is pretty neat! What are some of the components that you used to build it, store bought & laying around your shop? How long did it take to build? I especially like how you cut the logs too. Does your bar and chain get oil and if so, how?


----------



## LANNY (Mar 24, 2009)

That is a fine machine. You make me feel dumb if you built that thing. 
Great first post too, welcome...Lanny


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Mar 24, 2009)

MAH said:


> Hey All,
> 
> what do you think about my homemade firewood processor.. ?
> 
> ...



Heja Sverige! Go Sweden Go!!

Välkommen till världens bästa skogsforum! Welcome to the best Arborist forum in the world.

Very well designed fire wood processor. Like that feeding of the log, conveyor...allows slippage and canät break from overload....

Would be nice to see details of the wedge.....

What's the hydraulic numbers? like pump displacement...rpm...system pressure...cylinder diam, rod diameter, cylinder stroke, power unit engine or electric motor?

I bet you have experience from Swedish logging industry. Harvester operator???

Give me a qoute and I buy the second one. Keep improving and protect your design.

Lycka till! Good Luck!

Per A

aw come on

fd Östersundare med 26 år i svenskt skogsbruk!


----------



## Rowan (Mar 24, 2009)

*Good job!*

Wow, great job! Looks like you've put some serious thought into that. Welcome to the site.


----------



## thejdman04 (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks good how did you make the chainsaw oil work? How many cords an hour can you do with that?


----------



## 371groundie (Mar 24, 2009)

3 things, just from observation. 

1. a little gaurding around the saw
2. some paddles or spikes of some sort one the feed conveyor, pretty sure i saw it slipping. 
3. conveyor to carry away product. 

just my opinion, looks like a solid machine!


----------



## Butch(OH) (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking good We are starting on one ourselves, nothing to take pics of yet just gathering parts. Should be at the picture taking stages in a few weeks and if I can remember the camera I will try to take pics at every stage of construction.


----------



## steviep (Mar 24, 2009)

Am I wrong but is that chain saw electric ?


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Mar 24, 2009)

371groundie said:


> 3 things, just from observation.
> 
> 1. a little gaurding around the saw
> 2. some paddles or spikes of some sort one the feed conveyor, pretty sure i saw it slipping.
> ...



1. Agree about the guards around saw...:agree2:

2. I think there is a point with NO spikes on the belt...slippage is like a hydraulic relif valve....protecting the system from over load...

3. At end of movie they comment that they will be back with another test video including "elivator" wich is conveyor in Swedish...:greenchainsaw:

A general comment about costs of a project like this.....Steel is so much cheaper in Sweden....steel in Sweden is like oil in Venezuela.....way to much for the population....95% goes to export...wholesale in Sweden about 1$/lbs...in US about 2$/lbs....

I think we are going to see more from these guys.....


----------



## songofthewood (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks good great job welcome to the site. Nothing like a DIYer.:jawdrop:


----------



## Nuzzy (Mar 24, 2009)

That is rad.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Mar 24, 2009)

steviep said:


> Am I wrong but is that chain saw electric ?



No it's hydraulic...


----------



## redprospector (Mar 25, 2009)

Pretty spiffy.

Andy


----------



## MAH (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks all.!

Sooo many questions..?? makes me ..

well.. I will try to explain some of them.. 

Started this project in november 2008, but have been thinking about it for
three years before starting to build. In that time I was able to collect some
important hydralic parts that has the right price on it. 

The total price for the project so far including the conveyor witch will be
included in test 3 is 750$. Sofar I'm on the + side..

Pumpstation Parts:

2 p hydralic piston pumps from Sunfab(1017SR) 275bar (27,5mpa)
when connected the produce 160l/min and max pressure 275bar. 

2 p 3/4" hoses on the pressure side and t 2 p 3/4" on the Tank side 
that feeds the processor.

1 p 200l oil tank

The pumpstation is mounted (3 part) on one of mine tractors MF 178 (80 hp), when
pressing the system to what it can give the tractor dies..witch is only
producing 160l/min and 230bar! so more power needed!! 

Firewwod processor parts:

1 p piston Rexroth 350bar, piston diameter is 12cm. and it can give with 
maximum pressure 40tons. Today with the tractor I'm using 20tons. (Witch is enough!) ;-)
(The knife with 8 wings is blown away when I using hardox 600. )

1 p two side valve 200l/min 350bar

1 p Parker hydralic sawengine F11-19c (19cc) 350l/min / 400bar (10.000rpm) on saft.
Double-power compares to Binderberger SP 450 and Porsch.
only using the Supercut 1000 from hultdins Parker F11-10 (10cc).

The complete sawunit was taken from an Harvester unit Hultdins K55E, witch had some broken parts on it.
bought it for 400$. With that unit comes automatic chainsaw oil feed and feedout bar speed and pressure.
All this is done automatic.. more oil and pressure .. more speeeeeeeeeeed.. 

Today the unit give 45Hp and 30 meter / secound on the chain speed.

The return movement of the sawbar and timber arm is made by airpressure tank on 10bar.

1 p orbirtrol motor for the feed conveyor. (And yes i slippering when the wood is weath or has snow on it, the
plan is to run this on good days = nice weather..) 
It produces 8-9 cm3 (don't know the messaurement for us.?) wood per hour, so I'm using 35-40 cm3 wood per year. 
so I will have all done in a day.. this includes putting up the machine with timber feeder and demount it..

I think a got it all..  the sawunit will get a protective huve over it.. planned for test 4.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice looking processor, Can't wait to see the next update!


----------



## blis (Mar 25, 2009)

looked pretty decent build to me, but i would get a bigger pump to speed up the splitting a bit... and definately needs conveyor....

ps. I think you meant to say m^3 isntead of cm^3, that latter one if awfully small amount


----------



## MAH (Mar 25, 2009)

Ooops.. As I always says.. NO brain NO pain!  of course I ment M^3..! :blush: Sorry..


----------



## Laird (Mar 25, 2009)

Very Nice!

Standing O


----------



## MAH (Mar 25, 2009)

Uploaded some pictures for you all.. poor quality = cell phone..


----------



## TBrown (Mar 25, 2009)

*wedge material???????*

Hi, very well laid out machine. What material are you using for your 8 way wedge (knife) I have been trying to make one for our processor, haki palki for spelling. Last material was cold rolled 5/8" x 6" This isn't strong enough first the leading edges was bending, then the main wedge bent. Need to find a strong enought steal that flexs, welds decent, and doens't break. Thanks


----------



## avalancher (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, I for one am very impressed! Great machine as it stands, sure beats loading the rounds like i do!
Welcome to Arborsite!


----------



## MAH (Mar 26, 2009)

It's very very funny that so many like my little machine. 

I thaught this was an easy conecpt regarding what you have guys ..? 

Forgot to mention before.. that the machine can process firewood logs diameter from 0 -> 60cm without any problems.

For bigger logs diameter i have an even bigger logmachine that splits 60 - 150cm, the piston on that is built from 16 tons digger (Åkerman H16).

if someone is intrested maybe i can find some pictures on that as well..?

/MAH


----------



## MAH (Mar 26, 2009)

TBrown: 

The latest material I used was Harddox 600, and that seems to
be working .. but wait until I have done test 3. :bang:

/MAH


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Mar 26, 2009)

Very cool, keep pictures coming


----------



## MAH (Mar 30, 2009)

More pictures..


----------



## morningwood (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice Tractor

Not to bad for a red one....



Scott


----------



## wdchuck (Apr 2, 2009)

That is some fine backyard-mechanical ability. Thanks for sharing. 

Nice tractor too, almost too clean.


----------



## MAH (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks,

The tractors MF 178 and the Volvo BM 430 are my little babies!:love1:

hopefully the firewood processor will ha the same patina at test 5.

Now I have added a little view on the "tube" on test 3 with 
the conveyor mounted.

Test 4 will their be an little timberfeeder mounted. 

/MAH


----------



## MAH (Apr 2, 2009)

More Images..

The Pile is about 5 hours work with the machine.. 


/MAH


----------



## wdchuck (Apr 2, 2009)

MAH said:


> More Images..
> 
> The Pile is about 5 hours work with the machine..
> 
> ...



5 hours? That's impressive. 

Will you be putting up the Tube link in this thread for test 3 & 4 ?


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 2, 2009)

MAH

Nice work!

I had a thought. Would there be a way to advance the uncut log using the motion of the splitter ram? Would that cut out one step?

I'm considering building a wood processor too. Along with my many other thoughts/ideas.

Dan


----------



## MAH (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry about that..:blush:

here is the url for test 3 .. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qaHhFEgz0g


----------



## MAH (Apr 5, 2009)

Some pictures from test 4.. 

I forgotten the videocamera!! :censored: Sorry..


----------



## MAH (May 17, 2010)

Hey all,

here's a little movie from test 5..

almost 100 kbm of pile done in two days.. 

that means firewood for 3 years done in two days.. = 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IHTqlLc1QA


----------



## TFPace (May 17, 2010)

Very nice video!

Is the MF 178 powering two pumps or one? Have you measured the temp of the oil? Nice electro cooling system?

Good Luck!

Tom


----------



## MAH (May 17, 2010)

Thanks,

well the oil is not reaching over + 25 degrees Celsius. 
Yes, both pumps are used at the same time..
more speed..


----------



## Blazin (May 17, 2010)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## MAH (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello firewood lovers,

there is now 90 m^3 pile of firewood ready to be processed!

Soon there will be a new testfase....

sending over some images from my logging this winter..


----------



## Natewood (Mar 26, 2011)

you are my hero....


----------



## woodman6666 (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks good I like the speed on your saw.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Mar 26, 2011)

very nice


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Mar 26, 2011)

that saw kicks a$$....nice job


----------



## rancher2 (Mar 26, 2011)

That is one fine machine. Kept the pictures coming.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Mar 26, 2011)

Man I need a machine just like that!


----------



## needwood (Mar 27, 2011)

Good job"


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 27, 2011)

VERY COOL uttahere2:uttahere2:
we don't have the luxury of knot free wood here, how does it do with knots or crotchs?
I like the no frills log table! It looks like you have a well equipped firewood operation.


----------



## MAH (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Dave_dj,

well it works very well with knots or crotchs. After testfase 4 it has
not been any problems with the splitter blade. Made of Swedish Hardox 400!


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 27, 2011)

good to know, I will have to put this on my "to do" list :yoyo:


----------



## MAH (Apr 10, 2011)

Some pictures over the lates modifications..

Bigger hydraulic driven conveyor, sawbar protection and automatic return of the splitter element and more..

soon very soon.. there will be a new testfase..


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Apr 10, 2011)

MAH said:


> Some pictures over the lates modifications..
> 
> Bigger hydraulic driven conveyor, sawbar protection and automatic return of the splitter element and more..
> 
> soon very soon.. there will be a new testfase..


 
Fully understand now, the secret behind all these nice welding jobs....A real good "old time" arc welder...a Swedish "omformare" or "transformer", runs on the common Swedish "farm/shop/garage/home voltage", 400VAC and a minumum of 16A fuse, spreads the heat wonderful into the steel....no weld cracks ever...


----------



## MAH (Apr 10, 2011)

That's true.. nothing beats this when it comes to welding.. working with 6mm pinns it's amazing..


----------



## MAH (Apr 27, 2011)

New movie for test 6 is avalible on youtube..

YouTube - Homemade firewood processor test 6


----------



## MNGuns (Apr 27, 2011)

Just watched the video. Very impressive fabrication.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## woodman6666 (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks good do you have any oak or red elm in your area?


----------



## Stihl Rules (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice I am impressed


----------



## MAH (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks all!

We have a lot of elm and oak here in the southwest parts of sweden. The best firewood if you ask me. 
60 cm in diameter birch its mutch harder for this machine when it comes to splitting.(Notes this on the mooring of the tractor engine..nothing has caused it to stop yet!!:bang
Oak and Elm splitts easy.
Regarding the cutting part it doesn't matter what ju put in to
this machine it cuts everthing with the same speed.:chainsawguy:


----------



## dancan (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks better every test you show !
Here's my "Like" button .







What did you use for the saw head/motor set up ?


----------



## rancher2 (Apr 27, 2011)

That is one nice set up.


----------



## MAH (Mar 27, 2012)

..


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks GREAT! 
Where is videos 1,3 and 4? LOL
I wish I had the time and funds to build something like this, even if I don't "need" it.
Keep up the good work


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 27, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> MAH
> 
> Nice work!
> 
> ...



WoW! This has progressed!

I don't know if you missed my question from a few years ago. I'd like to know your thoughts.....


----------

